# Blank to splurge on



## floatsmyboat (Apr 29, 2015)

I've made 4 rods for friends and family so far and i'm ready to build a really nice one for myself. I was planning on selling my Laguna or Sarge to cover the cost of really nice components but today's trip in the kayak ended with my Sarge Free Bird being snapped onto 2 pieces. On the bright side, I now have a full set of recoil guides to use on my new rod I'm going to build! My question is (since i still don't know anything about expensive blanks), what are some good options for high quality blanks I could use for a corky/topwater rod? I'm looking to spend around $150 for the blank to keep overall cost close to $200 since I already have the guides. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't typically build on high end blanks as they seem a little more fragile to me. To achieve lightness and more sensitivity they use less materials. I prefer something a little more durable so I tend to build on less expensive more "durable" blanks. That said, if you like Laguna blanks call them and see if they will sell you a blank to build on. If you like Sarge blanks you can contact Lance at Swampland and he sells them. He also sells Point Blank by Fuji and those are supposed to be really nice. Rainshadow Immortal series are nice blanks as well, but I don't like the durability of their finish. Phenix make some nice higher end blanks as well. Lots of different options out there in the price range you want to spend. 

Fishsurfer builds on higher end blanks. If he does not see this you might message him about them. I am pretty sure he has built on Point Blank and North Fork Composites.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

North Fork Composites (NFC) is selling blanks at wholesale prices so a $230 blank is about $115. The only problems I have encountered with them is the time it takes to get one. I waited about 28 days to get my order filled but I believe it was worth the wait. the SW 703-1 (Psi LMX) at the wholesale price of $95, is great blank for what you are wanting. It is 7 foot and can be cut down to 6'9" and has a great action for topwaters and Corkies. I even throw plastic with mine. If you want to go shorter (not sure why) look at the Bass Blanks on the NFC site or longer like 7'2" - 7'6" check out the salmon steelhead blanks in IM or HM. NFC blanks are definitely a step up from what Laguna or Sarge use.


Also look at the new Batson Rainshadow Eternity blanks are coming out of the same factory in the USA as NFC. If you want to pay full price FTU in Houston has a full line of NFC and Eternity blanks.


The Fuji Point Blank blanks are awesome, although made in China, Fuji has great quality control at the plant. The mandrels that these blanks are made on are very unique with a large butt and a light sensitive tip these High Modulus (HM) Toray carbon fiber blanks can launch a lure. 



Whatever manufacturer you choose I would look at fast and extra fast, medium and medium light power blanks rated for 6-12# or 8-14# Mono, with the 8-14# being better for topwaters. I will cut a blank down at the butt accept no more than 4". Cutting down blanks will slow them down a little so try to get ones close the finished length.


Although these are â€œhigh endâ€ blanks, they are not as fragile as other rod manufacturers â€œhigh endâ€ blanks. I have not broke one yet but I have not sold one of these to a tournament fisherman.:cheers:


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Iâ€™ve built plenty on Sarge blanks and canâ€™t complain. 
I wanted to try something new and have recently been buying NFCs and have been really happy with them. As stated above, only problem is the lead time.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> Whatever manufacturer you choose I would look at fast and extra fast, medium and medium light power blanks rated for 6-12# or 8-14# Mono, with the 8-14# being better for topwaters. I will cut a blank down at the butt accept no more than 4". Cutting down blanks will slow them down a little so try to get ones close the finished length.


In general I agree with what Fishsurfer said but I got a Sarge 774 (same blank as your Free Bird according to their site) from Swampland Lance specifically to use from a kayak because it is moderate action. If you're really locked in to that rod, stay away from extra-fast.

NFC, Point Blank, St. Croix, MHX all have high quality blanks. I've only worked with 5 NFC blanks and their "fast" action is a bit less than the others. You can't beat the NFC 50% sale price, but as pointed out waits can be long.

I think specifically the MB663-HM or MB664-HM would be good choices.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite blank. Not too expensive, but great performance. 

REVCB66M


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I like fast and x-fast for mono line and medium or fast for braid. Mono line stretches more than braid so that should be a determining factor on the design of the rod. There is no standard for designating actions or power for blank manufacturers so none of them are going to be the same. It is best that you make your own standard to judge them on. I use deflection near the tip and take into account the parabolic characteristics down toward the butt to determine my idea of the action and power of a rod.


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Like katjim00 said, give Chris or Victor at Laguna a call if you like their rods. They do sell blanks. If you go to their shop, you can get hands on with their various models and pick the best blank that fits your needs. I have built on their 791.2 and 744 blanks and like them both.


----------

